# Table saw acc.



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought a craftsman 10" table saw. Model # 22124 and i am looking for a riving knife that would fit this model. Craftsman doen't make one for trhis saw and does anby one know of an after market one? thanks for any help.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

There's no such thing as an aftermarket or add-on riving knife. The riving knife is incorporated into the arbor assembly, so the whole assembly would have to be replaced. As I understand it, starting next year UL will require that all new table saws be equipped with a riving knife, so maybe at some point in the future some of the manufacturers might start making a retrofit available. If they do, I guarantee it won't be cheap....


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you make your own zero clearance inserts for your tablesaw from birch plywood, a wooden splitter can be incorporated into that. Less durable of course, but better than nothing.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, termite's right. Or if you're willing to drop a few bucks you can get a phenolic insert and a steel or polycarbonate splitter kit that'll last just about forever:yes:
Splitters are only good for 90 degree cuts, though. If kickback is your concern, featherboards are a really good addition to your saw. In fact, they're good anyway for the sake of accuracy. I usually use one mounted in the miter gauge slot for cuts that need to be precise and add a vertical featherboard on the fence when I have to do long rips. I don't like flying boards.....one hernia surgery was enough


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like that model like many early craftsmans were a part of the blade guard. If it's got the guard, your in luck...put it back on and your set. If you don't have it...I'm sure it's obtainable via sears parts...


----------

